

$16,228 earned, 1014 copies sold: Lessons from a year as a self-published author - joshearl
http://joshuaearl.com/selfpublishing/lessons-learned-from-a-year-as-a-self-published-author/

======
jds375
It's actually quite surprising to see how steady the income was, as opposed to
a sudden 'boom' then a steady whimper. The great part is once you have that
initial audience, it's even easier to generate larger revenue on your next
title.

------
samspenc
Thanks for sharing! Do you mind if I ask: how much time did you put into
writing the book, and how much time did you spend on promotion?

And I did think this statement was _not_ quite realistic ;) "The book’s
audience is software developers, a group of professionals who might earn $100,
$150 or even $250 an hour."

Other than that, I'm looking forward to reading your book!

